# Wild Cats



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wild Cats
(For the feral cats we're trying to help)

In the soft glow of day's dawning,
From the jungle drawing near,
Lovely beggars bring the morning,
And faces through the window peer. 
Proud as lions, wild as tigers,
Into our "village" watch them creep,
Cautious pride of lovely beggars,
Rouse us from a long night's sleep. 

See them nuzzle, roll and tumble,
All around the dish and bowl.
When they come in from the jungle.
They think it is a watering hole. 

The golden boy, a ginger tabby.
Mane so bright it nearly glows,
Fair of face, though somewhat shabby,
(Once he let me touch his nose.) 

Speckled is the calico.
Somewhat flirty, mostly coy,
We within all call her "Dorothy,"
The loving spouse of golden boy. 

There also comes a female heir,
Much shyer than her mother,
Another calico, called "Cher."
and with her, her gray brother. 

Others show up when the want,
Some to simply say hello,
Jungle business calls them elsewhere,
Quick to visit, quick to go. 

Here they come, all through the shrubb'ry
From night's hunt without a prize,
To toss and tumble at their table,
And have a meal more civilized. 

Proud as lions, wild as tigers,
Into our "village" watch them creep,
Cautious pride of lovely beggars,
Rouse us from a long night's sleep.


----------

